# Sticky  Shelled Stickies & FAQs: Read here before posting!



## Trice

Here is a selection of threads that you should peruse before asking a question.

If you are asking a question you can also click on "search" and search for a keyword. It is always worth checking if your question has already been asked and answered 

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up!

*Shelled Caresheets*:

Before you ask for a snake caresheet click this section and search for your species:

Shelled Care Sheets - Reptile Forums

If you're asking about Reptile Shows, we have a sub section here:

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums UK

If you are looking for a vet try here:

Uk reptile/herp vets by area

Good herp vets near you.

And a list of reptile rescues can be found here:

List of Reptile rescues by area

If you want to talk about a bad pet shop, stop! Read this first and please do not name the shop on the open forums:

When Reptile Shops Go Bad (Guide to Reporting)

*Health Questions:

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...se/233026-vets-recommended-tortoise-vets.htmlhttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...63162-check-list-buying-healthy-tortoise.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../63163-how-quarantine-your-sick-tortoise.html


*Feeding Questions:

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-weeds-illustrated-guide-winter-feeding.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/899491-commercial-terrapin-diet.html

*Heating / Lighting Questions:



**General Care FAQ/Tips:

*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...calculating-tank-volumes-filtration-info.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/1047475-hibernation.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/113993-tort-outdoor-enclosure-info.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/179784-indoor-enclosures.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...se/1055323-turtle-keepers-old-new-please.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...toise/80423-uk-cb-tortoise-breeders-list.html


*Misc:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...939-eu-invasive-alien-species-regulation.html





To suggest a new thread to be added to this sticky please select the report thread button  (top right) on the thread you wish to be added, and state that you think it should be considered for addition to the Shelled Stickies thread in the box.


----------

